# Comedy/Humour books you can read time after time and still laugh at?



## Stuart S. Laing (Mar 9, 2012)

For me it would have to be the Discworld books by Terry Pratchett all of which I have read several times probably by now but which still the ability to make me laugh out loud at times. Anyone else have a book which can still tickle their funny bones no matter how often you have read it?


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Stuart S. Laing said:


> For me it would have to be the Discworld books by Terry Pratchett all of which I have read several times probably by now but which still the ability to make me laugh out loud at times. Anyone else have a book which can still tickle their funny bones no matter how often you have read it?


Kingsley Amis: Lucky Jim; Jake's Thing
Some of PG Wodehouse's books, especially the short stories concerning Jeeves and Bertie are always good for a giggle.


----------



## joolsbarnett (Jul 1, 2011)

In a more classic sense, I always find The Importance of Being Earnest grabs my funny bone and gives it a vigorous shake every few seconds, no matter how many times I've read it.

Similarly, Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy always causes a steady stream of giggling.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Just about anything by P. G. Wodehouse, Thorne Smith, and Guy Gilpatrick.

Mike


----------



## jhendereson (Oct 22, 2010)

Forrest Gump, the novel. Hilarious.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Pretty much anything by Terry Pratchett
The first couple "Hitchhiker" books and both Dirk Gently books by Douglas Adams
Harry Harrison's "Stainless Steel Rat" books


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Anything by James Herriot. All his books have funny moments in them.


----------



## Stuart S. Laing (Mar 9, 2012)

Dara England said:


> Anything by James Herriot. All his books have funny moments in them.


The tales of a Yorkshire vet are very entertaining and actually were made into a long running TV series by the BBC back in the 1980's if I remember correctly.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

George Carlin's _Napalm and Silly Putty_ and _When Will Jesus Bring the Porkchops_, but not _Last Words_.
and all the Robert Fulghum books, although people might not consider them humor, they cheer me up.


----------



## Stuart S. Laing (Mar 9, 2012)

The Hollow Chocolate Bunnies of The Apocalypse by Robert Rankin is another one, although it seems to be one of those books which can divide people into widely different camps. It's offbeat and at times downright strange but still manages to raise a chuckle.


----------



## Rasi22 (Feb 4, 2012)

Dennis Leary had a pretty funny book a couple years ago. I've listened to the audiobook read by Mr. Leary a few times and laugh every time. It's called "Why We Suck." Anyone else read this? I think it probably loses some of the hilarity not hearing Mr. Leary read it, but I don't know.


----------



## Tinker (Oct 3, 2011)

"Father Ted: The Complete Scripts" by Linehan & Mathews. 

Does this count? Because it is hilarious. Apparently they would write backwards and begin by thinking of the most absurd situation possible and then engineering it:

"Set on the remote fictional Craggy Island off Ireland's west coast, the adventures of Father Ted Crilly, (that money was just resting in my account)  Father Dougal, and Father Jack (Drink! Girls! Fek!). Exiled on the island for various past incidents, the priests live together in the parochial house with their housekeeper Mrs Doyle. (Will you not have a cuppa tea now? Oh go on. go on go on go on go on. Go on.)" Linehan also had a hand in writing Black Books, cowriting some episodes with Dylan Moran.

Otherwise Tom Sharpe with his Porterhouse Blues and Wilt, more recently Karin Savage 'Martin Misunderstood' - suppose they all have in common a hapless hero digging themselves deeper into trouble with horrible consequences.

Wodehouse always raises a smile too. 

Julia


----------



## Stuart S. Laing (Mar 9, 2012)

Tinker said:


> "Father Ted: The Complete Scripts" by Linehan & Mathews.
> 
> Does this count? Because it is hilarious. Apparently they would write backwards and begin by thinking of the most absurd situation possible and then engineering it:
> 
> ...


Julia, yes, that most certainly counts as it was one of the funniest comedies on TV in a long, long time.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

jmiked said:


> Just about anything by P. G. Wodehouse, Thorne Smith, and Guy Gilpatrick.
> 
> Mike


I return to P. G. Wodehouse time after time. 
And when I really need some biting humor, H. H. Munro. I adore Clovis.


----------



## Matt Larkin (Sep 27, 2011)

Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, all the way!


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

Anything by Dave Barry.


----------



## Rebecca Burke (May 9, 2011)

OMG, Father Ted, here I come. It sounds like my cuppa tea completely.

Love The Diary of a Nobody and the Adrian Mole Diaries to the depths of my soul. More hapless heroes, without a clue about the world or how they present themselves to it. 

Forrest Gump the novel was funny, as someone else here commented; the movie made me urp. Confederacy of Dunces is another funny one, and while I'm at it, a plug for Catch 22 and Amis's The Old Devils as well as Lucky Jim.


----------



## JenniferCWagner (Mar 10, 2012)

I loved A.J. Jacobs The Know-It-All: One Man's Humble Quest to Become the Smartest Person in the World. It makes me laugh out loud, over and over again.


----------



## jenjiyana42 (Mar 15, 2012)

Absolutely agree with Terry Pratchett, and I'll add the Aubrey-Maturin novels by Patrick O'Brian.  I can think of a dozen scenes that get me smiling right off the top of my head.


----------



## Chad Wilde Author (Mar 16, 2012)

Just read "Don't Go Europe" by Chris Harris again and it made me laugh just as hard as the first time.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Stuart S. Laing said:


> The Hollow Chocolate Bunnies of The Apocalypse by Robert Rankin is another one, although it seems to be one of those books which can divide people into widely different camps. It's offbeat and at times downright strange but still manages to raise a chuckle.


I had to go looking for this book based on that absurd title. Then I saw all his other brilliantly named books. Now my only problem is deciding which one to start with ....


----------



## KarlaGomez (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, I enjoy the Sookie Stackhouse novels. I know it's not a "comedy" but Sookie is soo funny and adorable. She makes me laugh in suspenseful situations.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I had to go looking for this book based on that absurd title. Then I saw all his other brilliantly named books. Now my only problem is deciding which one to start with ....


I have the Hollow Chocolate Bunnies one in paper. . .gave it to my son one year for Easter. He said it was bizarre.


----------



## RubyRoyce (Feb 25, 2012)

Totally Tom Sharpe, Stephen Fry and P.G. Woodhouse
And my all times favourite "The man in the brown suit" by Agatha Christie.


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

Bigal-sa said:


> Kingsley Amis: Lucky Jim; Jake's Thing
> Some of PG Wodehouse's books, especially the short stories concerning Jeeves and Bertie are always good for a giggle.


You beat me to PG Wodehouse. Curses!


----------



## Chad Wilde Author (Mar 16, 2012)

Apparently you can only hear Terry Pratchett so many times before your one click finger gets a mind of it's own.  Hopefully he's as funny as everyone has said he is.


----------



## BellaStreet (Apr 15, 2011)

PG Wodehouse is a huge fav. Along with Peter Mayle. There's also a regency romance writer I love and I always laugh at her books. They're fresh to me every time I read them: Marion Chesney.


----------



## ChadMck (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm glad to see PG Wodehouse getting a lot of love on this thread, he was both prolific and hilarious. 

More recommendations to peruse:

James Thurber (not available on Kindle but absolutely worth it)
Mark Twain (A lot of his stuff is free on Kindle)
David Rakoff (Don't Get Too Comfortable)
David Sedaris (When You Are Engulfed in Flames is my favorite, but everything he writes is excellent)
RJ Silver (I wanted to show a little love for an indie, his books are a lot of fun). 

Does anyone know any indie writers that are known for humor? I love humor books and would like to find a few people who are not as well known.


----------



## matt5ki (Jun 8, 2016)

I must admit I love both Pratchett and Wodehouse. Glad to see they get a lot of love. I know lots of people who would turn their nose up at these authors, they just don't get their humour, which is fine. I'm just glad that I do. Two absolute genius'. 

Pratchett is sorely miss, just can't believe there won't be another 50 books to come


----------



## gerard_blalock (Jun 3, 2016)

Not surprised someone beat me to Adams. I still laugh out loud at _Hitchhikers Guide_.

The other book that always makes me laugh is Toole's _A Confederacy of Dunces_.


----------



## Mortiferus (Aug 12, 2015)

On Murder Considered as one of the fine Arts by Thomas De Quincey. It's a hilarious one. I can't help it with those jokes about Enlightenment thinkers
Tapatalk @ Lumia


----------



## Warren Dean (May 10, 2015)

I'm with you Tinker, the first name that popped into my head when I saw this thread was Tom Sharpe. Especially the Wilt books.



The Art of Coarse Golf, by Michael Green, is another one that always cracks me up.


----------



## Mskeakelso (Jun 27, 2016)

PG Wodehouse. Very silly, but funny nonetheless.


----------



## matt5ki (Jun 8, 2016)

Mskeakelso said:


> PG Wodehouse. Very silly, but funny nonetheless.


I love Wodehouse and agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## George Saoulidis (Feb 2, 2016)

Discworld +1


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Bored of the Rings* by Harvard Lampoon. It's a parody of Lord of the Rings. Just funny. There are some favorite parts I pick up on occasion just or read for a laugh.

The* Hard Luck Hank* series by Steven Campbell. I enjoy re-reading and re-listening to the audiobooks, especially the parts where Hank and Delovoa share a scene. Their interaction and dialogue just make me smile and laugh.


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

Phule's Company by Robert Aspirin.  I'm not much of a sci-fi fan, but I absolutely love the series.  They actually made me laugh.


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

Another recommendation for Pratchett.
For me, though, the best is The Eyre Affair by Jasper Fforde. Superb concept, well executed.
It even got me together with my partner. She spotted it on my shelf and hadn't met anyone else who'd heard of it.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Pratchett, Adams, Fforde +1

Also Christopher Moore's "Fool" and Douglas Coupland in general, but Microserfs, jPod and Generation X in particular.

I'm also highly confident Rob Bevan's "Caverns & Creatures" series and Rick's "Tome of Bill" saga will have a similar effect when I get round to rereading them.


----------



## Richard Langridge (Mar 30, 2016)

Apathy and Other Small Victories, by Paul Neilan. Hands-down the funniest book I've ever read. I literally cried in parts--which, FYI, is not a great look whilst riding public transport.


----------



## SerenityEditing (May 3, 2016)

+1 for Pratchett, though I cannot in good conscience recommend either of the first two Discworld books. I own both, but only for collection-completeness' sake. My favorites are _Small Gods, Night Watch_ (though not so much for its humor), and just about everything with Granny Weatherwax & Nanny Ogg in them.

Another +1 For Christopher Moore; _Fool_ took me a few tries to get into but it's now one of my favorites. However, I think no one - not even Moore himself - will ever surpass _Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal_.

If you're the sort of person who believe Jesus would have been incapable of ever being sarcastic, or having a 'but it seemed like a good idea at the time...' moment, or getting frustrated with Lazarus (who didn't want to come out of the tomb after four days of being dead because "I'm... I'm all icky") you should *NOT* read this book.

But if you can handle the idea of a Jesus who might have had a bit too much Canaan wedding wine (after getting some bad news) and told his best friends, "Know what? I love bunnies. They toil not, neither do they bark. Henceforth and from now on, I decree that whenever something bad happens to me, there shall be bunnies around. So it shall be written. Go ahead, Biff. Write it down. ... Where's the [...] wine? I got a dry bunny over here!" or who might have written several rough drafts of the Sermon on the Mount before getting it right ("those who are persecuted for righteousness' sake" were originally going to get a fruit basket), you MUST read it.

And Moore handles the transition from hilarity to despair (in the Passion Week and after the crucifixion) _beautifully_.


----------



## Melanie Underwood (Aug 31, 2015)

I have to agree with Terry Pratchett, but the other books that spring immediately to mind are those by James Herriott and in a not dissimilar vein, Gervase Phinn's tales of life as a Yorkshire school inspector are always good for a smile.


----------



## jerryavery (Aug 6, 2016)

Tinker said:


> "Father Ted: The Complete Scripts" by Linehan & Mathews.
> 
> Does this count? Because it is hilarious. Apparently they would write backwards and begin by thinking of the most absurd situation possible and then engineering it:
> 
> ...


Wodehouse is really good one. and of course how can you forget "Father Ted: The Complete Scripts".

A totally different sarcasm type of comedy was in Mark Twain's "Huckleberry finn". As a a kid I used to take the book along with me wherever I go and would open any page and start reading it. What a character it was!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

_A Confederacy of Dunces_ is my go to laugh out loud book .. it may be time for me to turn off the news, and read it again.

*"A firm rule must be imposed upon our nation before it destroys itself. The United States needs some theology and geometry, some taste and decency. I suspect that we are teetering on the edge of the abyss." 
― John Kennedy Toole, A Confederacy of Dunces 
*


----------



## kevpartner (May 25, 2016)

Terry Pratchett cannot be beaten, in my view, although I also enjoy Douglas Adams (especially Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency) and a spot of Jeeves and Wooster from time to time.

Of the Pratchetts, the stories with the witches tend to float my boat most consistently - especially Wyrd Sisters and Witches Abroad. Nanny Ogg is a comedy legend.


----------



## Libby13 (Jul 31, 2011)

Terry Pratchett for sure as well as Oscar Wilde. I know he's not popular these days but Neil Simon plays are pretty funny.


----------

